# Recurso para identificar páginas con código malicioso



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2009)

Esto de electrónica *NADA*, pero en el foro se suelen colocar link´s a páginas diversas, esta es una forma de conocer el prontuario de las mismas

Llamamos a esta dirección reemplazando lo sobresaltado con la dirección de la página dudosa

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=_*dominio.com%20%E2%80%9D*_

*Por ejemplo, esta es totalmente inocente e instructiva*

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/

*Pero esta otra ¿?¿?¿?*

http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://anycracks.com/


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 22, 2009)

Muy buen aporte Fogonazo!Lo voy a probar!


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

fogonazo, a la direccion; http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site= le agrego otra direccion web y google me dice si es confiable abrirla ?







.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> fogonazo, a la direccion; http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site= le agrego otra direccion web y google me dice si es confiable abrirla ?.


Yesss
Te da una estadística de accesos a códigos maliciosos directos o albergados en esa página


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

Fogonazo, ...   ..., gracias






PD: muy buen dato. para tener agendado.


.


----------



## conor (Ene 25, 2009)

Si tienes activada la Navegación Segura en vista en el IE7 también te salen de vez en cuando cosas. En firefox no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2009)

paginas con 220 trojanos listos para descargarse a tu pc... No lo creo.

Buen aporte Fogonazo.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 17, 2009)

Es obvio que en un sitio de cracks (osea ejecutables para correr programas piratas) va a estar lleno de malwares. Además, la pagina no tiene código malicioso, pero si los cracks.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 17, 2009)

Muchas Gracias,''Fogonazo'',muy importante e interesante tu aporte.


----------

